# Interesting Comparison between barrel lengths



## Kilibreaux (Mar 5, 2014)

Out shooting today with both my 4" and 6.5" S&W 500 Magnums. I had some HSM factory 350 grain loads and some 300 grain hand loads loaded with 33 grains of AA9. I shot both through the chronograph and here's what turned up:

HSM 350 grain Hornady bullet:
6.5" Avg Vel/KE = 1577 fps/1911 fpe
4" Avg Vel/KE = 1627 fps/2057 fpe

Hand loads with 300 grain Rainier and AA9
6.5" Avg Vel/KE = 1441 fps/1384 fpe
4" Avg Vel/KE = 1527 fps/ 1553 fpe

Clearly BC gap makes a huge difference and with two different specimens of the same revolvers the results might be reversed.


----------

